
Ask HN: Are there any 4g/LTE dumb phones? - chrisdew
Are there any 4g&#x2F;LTE dumb phones?<p>I&#x27;ve recently gone back from smartphones (Note 7 and iPhone 5) to my Nokia 6310i and have found it to be a very good move.<p>The only thing I&#x27;d like more than my 6310i is a 6310i which I can use as an LTE modem - either via Wifi, Bluetooth or USBnet but not RS232 (115200 is a bit slow).<p>Does anyone make such a phone?  (Googling for LTE dumbphone does not turn up much.)<p>Two weeks+ on standby is the essential feature of the 6310i.
======
lnx01
Doesn't appear so. But here is a list of phones with standby > 768h

[http://www.gsmarena.com/results.php3?nBatCapacityMin=4000&nB...](http://www.gsmarena.com/results.php3?nBatCapacityMin=4000&nBatStandbyMin=768)

Click refine to tune the parameters.

~~~
chrisdew
Thanks, but I'm deliberately looking for something non-Android non-iOS.

------
phillipseamore
Just buy a 4G/LTE USB dongle.

~~~
chrisdew
Thanks, but I don't want to pay for two SIMs/plans.

Edit: I'd also prefer not to have to remember to carry two devices.

~~~
phillipseamore
Don't know where in the world you are, but here in Europe it's not uncommon
for carriers to supply an extra data-only SIM at no (or minimal) charge using
the same quota as your primary number.

~~~
chrisdew
I'm in the UK, I didn't know that.

